# What is the meaning of the internal checks?



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Last Friday, i received a mail from my CO, he told me he is still waiting for the internal checking process to be completed. I lodged a 175 Visa application on Sep 2009 as a Mechanical Engineer that was on the CSL at that time. But because of the pregnancy of my wife, we finished the medical examination and uploaded all the required materials on May 5th 2010.

But now, can anybody tell me what is the internal checks? and when will they finish?

Is it security check?

Can anybody help me?

We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process your
application.

Notes on file confirm that we are still waiting for the internal checking
process to be completed. The timing for the completion of these checks
varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for
finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to
finalise.

I am following up on the status of your case on a regular basis to ensure
it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we
require more information when they proceed with processing your
application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Quite possibly is the security process and as for timing, what more can you expect from outsiders given


> The timing for the completion of these checks
> varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for
> finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to
> finalise.


There are so many factors as well as thousands of applications in process at any given time.


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Quite possibly is the security process and as for timing, what more can you expect from outsiders given
> 
> There are so many factors as well as thousands of applications in process at any given time.


Thank you, Wanderer!
i know that the security check is quite time-consuming, but i am not sure whether the internal check is security check. 
How can i get the information whether my case is under security check?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

LUCKSHAN said:


> Thank you, Wanderer!
> i know that the security check is quite time-consuming, but i am not sure whether the internal check is security check.
> How can i get the information whether my case is under security check?


There are HR countries and LR countries when it comes to Immigration and the checking for applicants does vary.


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Quite possibly is the security process and as for timing, what more can you expect from outsiders given
> 
> There are so many factors as well as thousands of applications in process at any given time.





Wanderer said:


> There are HR countries and LR countries when it comes to Immigration and the checking for applicants does vary.


Thank you, Wanderer!
Can you tell me where i can find the differences of checks between HR and LR countries?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Client Service Charter


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you, Wanderer, 
I have checked the Charter, but I did not find any information about the HR and LR countries.
Can you give me an average time period to finish the internal check?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Luckshan! It is all there on that link Wanderer gave. Just scroll down and read the note and then follow the next link. This is what is says:

"Note: Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.
See: Australian Electronic Travel Authority"
_Next link:_

"Am I eligible? 
You are only eligible to apply for an ETA while you are outside of Australia. To apply through this site, you must also hold one of the listed ETA-eligible passports. If you do not meet these criteria, you may be eligible for an eVisitor or an e676 Tourist visa online. Visit Department of Immigration & Citizenship to check your eligibility for these services.

ETA-eligible passports: 
Brunei 
Canada 
Hong Kong SAR 
Japan 
Malaysia 
Singapore 
South Korea 
United States of America

Holders of UK British National (Overseas) (GBN) passports are not eligible to apply for ETAs through this site. "

Luckshan, it seems only these few countries they list are the low risk ones!


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you, Skydancer!
My country is a HR one.
Do you know the average time period to finish the internal check?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Skydancer said:


> Luckshan! It is all there on that link Wanderer gave. Just scroll down and read the note and then follow the next link. This is what is says:
> 
> "Note: Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.
> See: Australian Electronic Travel Authority"
> ...


There are also a heap of EU countries from where people can still get an ETA but via a travel agent, airline or visa service.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

LUCKSHAN said:


> Thank you, Skydancer!
> My country is a HR one.
> Do you know the average time period to finish the internal check?


It does not get published as such and I've seen references to six months and given the differences shown on the CSC link above that may be somewhere near the mark, however there are also many variables mentioned on the CSC.


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> It does not get published as such and I've seen references to six months and given the differences shown on the CSC link above that may be somewhere near the mark, however there are also many variables mentioned on the CSC.


Thank you, Wanderer!
The time is too long, and unlimited. So it is too hard for everybody under the internal checks.
Thanks again, Wanderer!


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> It does not get published as such and I've seen references to six months and given the differences shown on the CSC link above that may be somewhere near the mark, however there are also many variables mentioned on the CSC.


Dear Wanderer, what is the meaning of CSC? and where is the CSC link?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Post *#6*
What did they teach you in engineering!


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

Having applied as a LR national and (being a national of HR country) doesn't make my situation easier, even though I received an ETA online, last year with my LR passport. Anyway, it's now 5 months that I'm under internal security checks for my HR side of me. I even wonder if my LR side is being checked as well.


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Post *#6*
> What did they teach you in engineering!


Thank you, Wanderer!

I just want to predict the ending day of my internal check. The unlimited time makes me feel horrible.


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

pandora said:


> Having applied as a LR national and (being a national of HR country) doesn't make my situation easier, even though I received an ETA online, last year with my LR passport. Anyway, it's now 5 months that I'm under internal security checks for my HR side of me. I even wonder if my LR side is being checked as well.


Thank you for sharing, Pandora!
How do you know when your internal check begin?
I do not know how to get the information. Can you help me?


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There are also a heap of EU countries from where people can still get an ETA but via a travel agent, airline or visa service.


Thanks, Wanderer. Good to know that.

Luckshan, I can understand how frustrating all this waiting is. 
Hope we get our visas soon. Keep smiling


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Thanks, Wanderer. Good to know that.
> 
> Luckshan, I can understand how frustrating all this waiting is.
> Hope we get our visas soon. Keep smiling


Thank you, Skydancer!
The unlimited time makes me feel horrible!
I even do not know when they begin!
Thank you again, good luck with you!


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

LUCKSHAN said:


> Thank you for sharing, Pandora!
> How do you know when your internal check begin?
> I do not know how to get the information. Can you help me?


Well, my form was sent in March. They requested an "intended address in Australia" at the end of June. So, I can hopefully say that they are in the middle of checking me and since I'm not hiding anything, I'm being optimistic that my Visa will be approved soon.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

pandora said:


> Well, my form was sent in March. They requested an "intended address in Australia" at the end of June. So, I can hopefully say that they are in the middle of checking me and since I'm not hiding anything, I'm being optimistic that my Visa will be approved soon.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


It is great for you, Pandora!
Hope you get the Visa ASAP!
But i dont know why they requested an "intended address in Australia" at the end of June?


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

LUCKSHAN said:


> It is great for you, Pandora!
> Hope you get the Visa ASAP!
> But i dont know why they requested an "intended address in Australia" at the end of June?


I thought it was strange, too. But, my CO said that it was not provided in my application (and for good reason, too, I must say). Why in the world would I have a place to stay if I have no idea if and when my visa will be approved. I gave them an address of a friend, so the CO said that she will keep me posted of the progress.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

pandora said:


> I thought it was strange, too. But, my CO said that it was not provided in my application (and for good reason, too, I must say). Why in the world would I have a place to stay if I have no idea if and when my visa will be approved. I gave them an address of a friend, so the CO said that she will keep me posted of the progress.


It is not unusual that someone doing a family stream visa will have some idea of where they may reside, for instance where does your sponsor normally reside or has in the past and hence the reason the CO asked, nothing strange about that.


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> It is not unusual that someone doing a family stream visa will have some idea of where they may reside, for instance where does your sponsor normally reside or has in the past and hence the reason the CO asked, nothing strange about that.


We both reside in Belgium, but he has distant relatives in Melbourne. Although, we have chosen Bribane, we do not have an accomodation there. Our plan is to get a furnished house once the visa is approved.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There are also a heap of EU countries from where people can still get an ETA but via a travel agent, airline or visa service.


I was under the impression that EU Passport holders require an Evisitor visa (which is better than the ETA anyway, because it is free).


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

CPMaverick said:


> I was under the impression that EU Passport holders require an Evisitor visa (which is better than the ETA anyway, because it is free).


Yes, the eVisa is free and an EU passport holder applying online for an ETA will have it default to an eVisa.
The ETA is only $20 but they are different and an EU passport holder can still get one if they so desire.


----------



## LUCKSHAN (Jul 22, 2010)

pandora said:


> Well, my form was sent in March. They requested an "intended address in Australia" at the end of June. So, I can hopefully say that they are in the middle of checking me and since I'm not hiding anything, I'm being optimistic that my Visa will be approved soon.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Dear Pandora,

Do you have any newest message about your application?
If you get your visa application approved, please send a message to me!
Good Luck


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

LUCKSHAN said:


> Dear Pandora,
> 
> Do you have any newest message about your application?
> If you get your visa application approved, please send a message to me!
> Good Luck


Thanks Luckshan,

No, no more news. I'll update my timeline as soon as I have any news.

Good luck with your application, too.


----------



## Jackblack (Feb 26, 2011)

so do you know what kind of checks they are doing during internal checks? is that about security checking and enquiring medical records from our countries?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Internal checks are those made by Immi officers and they can vary depending on the visa and whether it is lodged from within Australia or abroad, medical standards being addressed by approved medical officers who either approve or reject based on established criteria, there being a sticky thread about those.
Where applications require a Penal Clearance Certificate, the PCC or more commonly referred to as a Police Check, that is also an official document that Immi officers would normally accept.
Other checks that Immi officers may make could be re family situations via a home visit for family visas or an employer enquiry/visit re skilled visas.

There is then an external security check conducted by ASIO and that'll be dependent on country an applicant is from, be it considered a high risk or low risk country.

And


----------



## Jackblack (Feb 26, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> Internal checks are those made by Immi officers and they can vary depending on the visa and whether it is lodged from within Australia or abroad, medical standards being addressed by approved medical officers who either approve or reject based on established criteria, there being a sticky thread about those.
> Where applications require a Penal Clearance Certificate, the PCC or more commonly referred to as a Police Check, that is also an official document that Immi officers would normally accept.
> Other checks that Immi officers may make could be re family situations via a home visit for family visas or an employer enquiry/visit re skilled visas.
> 
> ...


Thank you Wanderer,
All I know is that I am from UAE and my country is not in Low Risk countries, but my lawyer told me that they will try to put my application as a fast track. I am lodging on shore application for employee sponsorship. 
My friends told me that internal check for us will take a long time so we can have fast track processing. they told me that main part is PCC from interpol and enquiring my medical record from my country which and this is why our applications (High Risk countries) will not be possible to processed as a fast track. I was woundering if I can do that interpol enquiry or medical enquiry my self to speed up my application. I have already sent them my medical checks by medi bank in australia and federal police check in australia.

please tell me if there is any thing that i can do to speed up my application. I saw that many people have received their PR after 3 or 4 weeks.

thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I've never heard of people getting a skilled PR myself in 3-4 weeks but certainly if you've an employer able to sponsor on PR, that will help part of the process and it will be up to Immi if they seek the external checking by ASIO as there are some Hi Risk countries that it is not done for but forget Interpol and if you have had a medical examination and got AFP police reports and any other eligibility requirements done that you can do, that's all you can do and your application will be in the system with thousands of others but having a higher priority though that dfoes not always mean anything with the ASIO checking if required, Immi having no control over that.


----------



## Nena (Mar 22, 2011)

We have applied for permanent visa 121 nine months ago (June 2010). I had my nomination approved in January 2011, and then we were assigned to CO. Everything was fine, and CO is happy with the documents. But he said that he is doing Security checks. I am here with my family, husband and two little ones. It is very hard for me to accept - "do nothing", as my migration agent sugests. Our visa is expiring in May, and she said that the letter we have received from immigration (July 2010) is not correct, that we do not have briging visa as stated in the letter. She also said that my student visa has a risk when extended, such as if permanent visa comes before the student visa is extended, the student visa will overwrite the permenent and we will lose it. I have found the number of mistakes when she was preparing documents, but this seams to be very bad. She is saying that the same risk applies with working visa 457 too. I am so stressed, my work and PhD is not looking good at the moment, not to mention my family problems. 

Is there anything we could do? Please help me 

After reading that there is no time-frame for security checks, I cannot sleep at all. How is this possible?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Nena said:


> We have applied for permanent visa 121 nine months ago (June 2010). I had my nomination approved in January 2011, and then we were assigned to CO. Everything was fine, and CO is happy with the documents. But he said that he is doing Security checks. I am here with my family, husband and two little ones. It is very hard for me to accept - "do nothing", as my migration agent sugests. Our visa is expiring in May, and she said that the letter we have received from immigration (July 2010) is not correct, that we do not have briging visa as stated in the letter. She also said that my student visa has a risk when extended, such as if permanent visa comes before the student visa is extended, the student visa will overwrite the permenent and we will lose it. I have found the number of mistakes when she was preparing documents, but this seams to be very bad. She is saying that the same risk applies with working visa 457 too. I am so stressed, my work and PhD is not looking good at the moment, not to mention my family problems.
> 
> Is there anything we could do? Please help me
> 
> After reading that there is no time-frame for security checks, I cannot sleep at all. How is this possible?


The agent has one thing right in that there will be No bridging visa when you have applied for a ENS121 because it is an offshore application though you can apply for it from within Australia as you'll see from Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)

I do not think the agent has goven you good information re an extension to a student visa overiding the 121 if it was granted about the same time as the 121 is PR visa and student visa being TR and so because a PR grant cannot be easily rescinded, the student exyension would just not be granted and in any case if you had an application in and then the PR grant was received, you would just notify Immi to cancel the extension application and so it seems the agent does not really know what they are saying.

If it is easier for you to apply for the 457 as an interim visa and it could cause less messing around than a student extension as for that I imagine you would really need another letter of offer to enrol in another course, I would if you have a close look at doing that and because the 457 will be an onshore visa, you would be eligible to get a bridging visa for that in case it took more than a couple of months.
The 457 will not effect your 121 application and your employer prepared to employ you on the 121 should understand the concern of you possibly being left without a visa and even though they will likely also have to re-apply for the 457 and nominate the position for a 457, that is relatively minor work for them but they would want to do that quickly and you could also put your 457 application in simultaneously with them.
Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

So look at getting that in hand and some of the stress ought to go and I'd consider getting a new agent and if your employer uses a different agent, they may also do your application as well.

The trouble with security checks at the moment is because if you are from a HR country, there are checks done external to Immi that they have no control over and a lot of resources are being used up because of the people smuggling from Indonesia and unfortunately it means people loke yourself are being affected thanks to poor government management of our borders.

The other thing you may not know of too is that because the 121 is an offshore visa, for it to be granted the whole family if they are listed as dependants will need to take a short overseas holiday as you need to be offshore for an offashore visa to be granted.


----------



## Nena (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Wanderer very much. Your help and understanding is much appreciated.

This agent is my employers agent, so it very hard to convince our HR in the mistakes that the agent is making. The agent is employed in well-known lawyers company, and they are very expensive too! I am already in process of getting new CoE from the University for extending student visa. However, thanks to your explanations, I am probably applying for 457 now. The confusion about my bridging visa came from the letter I have received from Immi in July. In that letter they are advising me that I have bridging visa once my current visa expires. It took 8 months for my agent to tell me that the letter is mistake....

Just one more question.
I already have accepted nomination of the position for 121 visa (Instrument under the Migration Regulation 5.19; Approval of a Nominated Position as an Approved Appointment- ENS. Building and Engineering Professionals nec , 212979) Can I use the same nomination for 457?
All the best!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It can often be the case that if lawyers are not regularly dealing with immigration issues, they will be less versed than an immigration agent who may have minimal law training but specialised training in immigration law and being more conversant with regulations.
Your HR person is probably limited in both and probably just thinks the lawyers know best.


> Can I use the same nomination for 457?


 I am neither agent nor lawyer but my commonsense re bureaucracy tells me that it'll likely be No and your employer needs to submit for approval and position nomination for the 457 separately to the 121.

You just need to be very insistent with the HR person so that they understand that as it is at the moment you could shortly be in a situation where you will not have a visa and if it seems there'll be delays with HR and the lawyer firm re getting a 457 application in, you ought to still proceed with the student extension if you can make sure that happens by yourself.
Just give the HR person a timetable to work to for the 457 and if by deadline they have not got it arranged so you can also apply for the 457, just do the extension.


----------



## Nena (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know how to thank you for advice. 
Keep safe and I will post any updates on my case as soon as I have them. 
Cheers


----------



## Nena (Mar 22, 2011)

I am back home-Australia, and my PR visa label shines in the passport. It finally arrived. The processing time for 121 visa was around 10 months.
Thank you very much for the information, it was very helpful.
My family is very happy, I feel like born again.
Good luck to everyone in the same or similar boots : )


----------

